# Looking for Cascade Rhizomes



## BlueMutt (21/7/13)

I recently moved from the Sunshine Coast to the Vic Alps and had to leave my hops behind.
They moved from Apollo Bay to Qld with me but I couldn't dig them up again as it was mid growing season.
I'm looking for someone splitting up some Cascade that can post them or lives in the North East of Vic..
Cheers


----------



## Yob (21/7/13)

Sorry mate mine was dug up a few weeks ago, bit late to say this now but you could have taken cuttings.. There was a fella selling rhizomes a few days ago, a search should turn it up, sorry can't link on the phone.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (21/7/13)

I have cascade if you want some.


----------



## Niksko (28/7/13)

If you're still looking, Hopco in Tasmania is selling them. I received a Cascade rhizome just this past Friday. Email them at [email protected] Cascades are going for $15 and other varieties for $25. Shipping is $10 for two rhizomes, but it's express post and it arrived in Melbourne the day after they shipped it. This probably sounds like an ad for them, but I'm not related to them at all. Just a happy customer.


----------



## BlueMutt (29/7/13)

Thanks for the replies, Cascade on the way.


----------

